

A resume template in TeX - Zephyr314
http://github.com/sc932/resume
This is my resume in LaTeX. Feel free to fork and edit.
======
jbk
I think there are way better resume templates in LaTeX around, like modernCV
([http://www.ctan.org/tex-
archive/macros/latex/contrib/modernc...](http://www.ctan.org/tex-
archive/macros/latex/contrib/moderncv)), example here:
<http://www.jbkempf.com/documents/JBKempf-resume.pdf>; or CurrVita
[http://www.ctan.org/tex-
archive/macros/latex/contrib/currvit...](http://www.ctan.org/tex-
archive/macros/latex/contrib/currvita)

~~~
abuzzooz
Looks nice. To nit pick, I am a believer that, unless you are a recent college
grad, your work experience should come first, before your education. Unless
you are applying for a teaching job, or you otherwise want to purposefully
highlight your educational achievements, I feel that a few years after
graduation, what you did in school is mostly irrelevant.

I'm interested in hearing counter arguments.

~~~
thehotdon
I would say you're probably right about work experience being much more
relevant. However, if you went to a very prestigious school, you might want to
put it at the beginning for two reasons.

First, the education section takes up relatively little space, and a good
school will quickly get the reader's interest.

Secondly, by the end of your work experience section, the reader has probably
formed an opinion of you, and a good school won't do much to recover from a
mediocre list of jobs.

Of course, none of this actually affects your qualifications for the job.
However, HR people usually see things a bit differently than an engineer
would...

------
necubi
I might as well take this opportunity to plug resume.rb
(<https://github.com/mwylde/resume.rb>) which allows you to define your resume
using a simple Ruby DSL and then render it to various outputs (currently
supported are plain-text and PDF via LaTeX). Here's [0] an example ruby file
which generates this [1] PDF.

[0]
[https://github.com/mwylde/resume.rb/blob/master/example/my_r...](https://github.com/mwylde/resume.rb/blob/master/example/my_resume.rb)
[1]
[https://github.com/mwylde/resume.rb/raw/master/example/my_re...](https://github.com/mwylde/resume.rb/raw/master/example/my_resume.pdf).

~~~
thyrsus
The support for plain text is important. When I applied for my current
position, I sent a TeX generated PDF of my resume. When I arrived for my
interview, what they had in hand was as if someone had OCRd it, done a
"strings" on the result and then pulled it into Word - barely comprehensible
and ugly as puke. Of course, I had brought lots of paper copies with me.

------
dgrant
As the original creator of this resume template, I must say it looks rather
nice! :-)

This is the .tex file I started with:
<http://matthewm.boedicker.org/doc/resume/resume.pdf>

then I took my Word resume (that had the shading, and some other things) and
converted it into this: <http://www.davidgrant.ca/latex_resume_template>

I made it because I loved my Word resume and I didn't like any of the LaTeX
resumes out there on the Web. I also hated Word and loved using LaTeX.

It made it into CTAN as a .sty file thanks to the efforts of George Louthan:
<http://georgerloutha.nthefourth.com/projects/tucv>
<http://tug.ctan.org/pkg/tucv>

Example using tucv package:
[http://mirror.its.dal.ca/ctan/macros/latex/contrib/tucv/tucv...](http://mirror.its.dal.ca/ctan/macros/latex/contrib/tucv/tucv_ex.pdf)

Personally, I hate using .sty or .cls for a resume. I think using a .tex file
as it allows full customization/tweaking of the entire file, easily. A resume
isn't something that can be easily generalized to a .sty or .cls IMO.

~~~
Zephyr314
Thank you for making the original template! I've used it for the past few
years and it has been great!

------
apl
There's significantly better stuff out there (e.g.,
<http://nitens.org/taraborelli/cvtex>). This one's neither clear nor
consistent, and a tad ugly to boot.

------
goodside
Also, a clean HTML5 template: <http://sampleresumetemplate.net/>

I just print to PDF from there, and attach the result.

~~~
daeken
I designed mine from scratch with HTML + CSS and use
<http://code.google.com/p/wkhtmltopdf/> to render to PDF from there. Really
handy.
[https://github.com/daeken/daeken.github.com/blob/master/CV.h...](https://github.com/daeken/daeken.github.com/blob/master/CV.html)
is clean and simple and gets turned into <http://daeken.github.com/CV.pdf>
(which is woefully out of date at this point). Feel free to use it as a base.

~~~
stevejohnson
I've often thought of doing the same. Are there any special flags you pass to
wkhtmltopdf or is it pretty straightforward?

~~~
daeken
I don't believe I pass any flags at all, just pass the HTML and PDF filenames
to it.

------
mhd
For interesting templates and notes for CVs in LaTeX I can really recommend
this site: <http://www.cv-templates.info/>

~~~
kv0
That's a great site. I used their template and edited it a bit (different
fonts,site-numbering etc.):
<https://www.dropbox.com/s/etwpj6p6kvj5lgd/robert_bahmann.pdf>

------
javert
I really like this one:

[http://www.biostat.harvard.edu/~paciorek/computingTips/Latex...](http://www.biostat.harvard.edu/~paciorek/computingTips/Latex_template_creating_CV_.html)

------
dhosek
I used to keep my resume in TeX. I don't anymore. I just use a simple format
in Word. PDF is fair, but most of the IT job market infrastructure is based
around dealing with word docs & electronic copies so frankly the appearance
isn't that important (other than basic legibility). I found it much easier to
get work once I bit the bullet and move my resume into a word doc.

~~~
phren0logy
I'm seriously considering dumping my TeX version for something else. It's just
too fiddly to adjust simple formatting. I'd like to use HTML, but I need more
print-specific control.

~~~
eru
How about postscript? You can even send it directly to most printers.

~~~
phren0logy
Are there postscript tools that are that much better than the tools that
produce PDF?

~~~
eru
How about emacs?

I was only half-way serious when suggesting postscript. Postscript is a nice
format that you can write by hand. And it does meet your "need [for] more
print-specific control."

Since you are sensible you don't want to write postscript by hand, but I don't
know of any tools that help you produce better postscript than pdf.

(For technical reasons postscript is the superior format though. PDF is a
prematurely optimized postscript. pdf-files usually have a smaller file size
than ps files, but .ps.gz easily beats pdf, and you can change it with your
favorite editor if you want.)

------
hapless
This is substantially similar to my resume from circa 2005, and the template I
was using was already old _then._

I think basically all latex users have been passing around variants of the
same GPL resume template for ten or fifteen years now. :)

------
chrissnell
I used to spend hours working on my resume in LaTeX, under the belief that it
would buy me geek cred from employers who could recognize the typesetting. Not
one person ever noticed it and the hassle from recruiters that wanted a Word
doc finally motivated me to switch to Word. Sad but that's the way it goes.

~~~
burgerbrain
As a counterpoint, I've recently had two interviewers recognize (and comment)
on me using TeX because they recognized Computer Modern. One commented that I
should have typed '\latex' instead of just 'latex' (I agreed of course, but
mentioned that I didn't want to be _too_ flashy). I got offers from both.

I don't use recruiters, preferring to rely on personal connections, but would
they really balk that much at a PDF resume?

------
alain94040
Two quick facts, as a hiring manager (your mileage may vary, but this is how I
think):

1) I can usually tell that you wrote your resume in TeX

2) I then classify you immediately in the "advanced geeks" category, with a
"probably hard to work with because is picky" flag...

~~~
zyfo
The (negative) "picky flag" says more about you or the company that you
represent than the person applying.

Being picky about your tools and what you produce should be a positive sign.
It shows that you care. It doesn't say anything about how flexible the person
is.

~~~
eru
Also if they send in their TeX-ed resume as a pdf (and not a sensible format
like postscript), it shows that they can compromise.

~~~
sliverstorm
Considering postscript "sensible" is a red flag, if I ever saw one. Not to be
negative, but while that might have been suitable 30 years ago...

~~~
eru
I meant `sensible' purely in the technical sense. Postscript is superior to
pdf. pdf is basically a stripped down postscript in binary format as a
premature size optimization. ps.gz is usually smaller than the equivalent pdf.

I wouldn't send out postscript files to people I don't know, since you can't
assume that people are able to read them.

I assume your comment was purely about the social point of view? Or are there
technical reasons for foregoing postscript documents you may want to print?
(Especially reasons that didn't exist 30 years ago.) Thanks!

~~~
sliverstorm
I would say my comment was purely about the "user-friendly" point of view,
which overlaps technical and social. The right answer, speaking from a
technical worldview, is always at least _related_ to what is user-friendly.
Technically superior is the same as technically worthless if nobody can use
it.

~~~
eru
I used ps (in favour of pdf) whenever I can get away with it. Especially if I
am the consumer of the data and can decide which format somebody else prepares
for me. E.g. when downloading scientific paper there's often a .ps version.

I wouldn't want to force other people (especially non-geeks) to learn about
data formats they don't care about. And after all a pdf is still better than
MS Word.

------
Aloisius
We've switched over to LinkedIn's job application feature which just PDFs up
your LinkedIn profile and sends it to us when they click on apply on our
website. I don't believe there is even a place to attach a normal résumé
anymore.

~~~
ori_b
Interesting. I wonder how much of a drop in applicants that gives you. I
wouldn't have bothered applying for a job with a company that required a
linkedin account.

~~~
evilbit
Conversely, the fact that you don't have a LinkedIn account is a red flag to
many employers potentially looking to hire you.

~~~
ori_b
Clearly, it's not enough of one to stop them from reaching out to me and
asking if I'm looking for work.

------
flarg
Props to you for using LaTeX! I too trod the road to CV perfection, from the
early unwashed days of MS Word (bah!), to HTML (blah!), LaTeX (shucks!), XML
(arrgh!) and finally to ReST (hooray!).

Sadly no one cared; recruiters wanted MS Word or RTF and employers valued
beauty in phrasing over beauty of typesetting and so I hired a CV writer and
stuck to Open Office / Google Docs.

Hope it works out for you though!

------
vvpan
I think boxes are extra when all you need is elegant typography.

~~~
hsmyers
In looking at my books pre 1930, boxes were primarily reserved for photographs
and illustrations in general. Seldom for text.

~~~
mhd
Boxes became quite popular when DTP programs came on the market, just because
all of a sudden it was easily doable, the same with different colored
backgrounds (even if it was just shades of gray).

Generally not a good idea for a simple, b/w, serious layout.

If I remember correctly, even horizontal rules weren't that common back in the
days. German/Swiss typography called them "English lines", so I assume they
were more common in the UK.

~~~
fhars
There is this G.B. Shaw quote at the end of chapter 21 of the TeXbook:

 _There is not in existence a page with a rule on it that cannot be instantly
and obviously improved by taking the rule out._

------
daniel-cussen
I currently use scribtex.com for all my LaTex needs because it _already has
all the libraries loaded properly._ This was a gigantic pain in the ass for
me.

Having software set up properly is IMO a good case for a web app; with
scribtex, all you need is a text editor to produce good pdfs.

I highly recommend it.

(Please keep it in business.)

------
cies
i've looked at most, if not all, of the CVs & templates referred to on this
page, but must say i like my TEX resume better. :)

<https://github.com/cies/resume>

i like typesetting, so naturally did my best. it uses the pagella font that is
often used for books (with 'low case numbers' -- i love those). except the
h-lines and some bullets everything is made of text. uses hyper-refs where
applicable, in dark blue so 'print safe'. everything is open source, how to
compile this on ubuntu is in the header comment of the tex file.

it is originally based on a file found on toofishes' blog:
<http://www.toofishes.net/blog/tags/latex>

please let me know what you think!

------
jinushaun
Seems too cumbersome. Plus, mixing the resume information with the formatting
looks like a maintenance nightmare.

That's why I store my resume as XML (model) and transform it into HTML (view)
using XSLT (controller). The XML file includes my _complete_ resume, and I use
XSLT to generate different resumes that each display a subset of that
information. It's as simple as _myname.com/resume/dev_ or
_myname.com/resume/dba_. The resulting HTML also copy and pastes well into
Notepad or textarea form fields. I can also take this same XML data and
convert it to PDF using a server-side PDF library.

If I ever get around to updating the code behind it, I'll convert it to
HTML5/canvas.

------
jimktrains2
I like mine a little better:
[https://github.com/jimktrains/Resume/raw/master/Jim_Keener_r...](https://github.com/jimktrains/Resume/raw/master/Jim_Keener_resume.pdf)

~~~
baddox
Nice, although I still think yours screams "I was made with Latex" a little
too loudly. What do you think of mine?

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/712576/thomas_shaddox_resume.pdf>

(the content is still from college days when I had no real experience, so
please don't judge the _content_ )

~~~
jimktrains2
I wanted the "I was made with LaTex" feel:-p

Yours looks nice, and has less of the LaTex feel to it:)

------
curtis
My resume has been in HTML since the late 90s. Nobody seems to be asking for
.doc anymore, and I've never seen anyone ask for another format unless they
were asking for plain text.

------
sciurus
I've been happy using Miklos Csurus resume class from
<http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/~csuros/latex.html>

You can see a sample TeX file at
<http://polibyte.com/files/resume-20110908.tex> and the PDF output at
<http://polibyte.com/files/resume-20110908.pdf>

------
chrismetcalf
I might as well throw mine in the ring as well:
<https://github.com/chrismetcalf/resume> (Example:
[https://github.com/chrismetcalf/resume/blob/master/Chris_Met...](https://github.com/chrismetcalf/resume/blob/master/Chris_Metcalf_Resume.pdf?raw=true)).

I like the modernCV format a lot, I'll likely try to crib some features from
there.

------
cavilling_elite
Sneaky way to get your resume on HN. :)

~~~
Zephyr314
I'm sure I don't know what you are talking about ;)

This plus the links in the comments are a great starting up point for someone
looking to do this for the first time, something I wish I had years ago when I
started.

------
Aarvay
This is mine (<http://aarvay.in/resume.pdf>) and I love it. You can fork the
same if you like it from (<https://github.com/aarvay/resume/>)

------
leverage
Thought this might be a good place to get some feedback on my own template:
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13800588/Anonymous.August.2011.pdf>

Will share the .tex if people want it.

------
sxtxixtxcxh
i did something similar[1] as an excuse to try out nanoc[2].

[1] <https://github.com/sxtxixtxcxh/resume> [2] <http://nanoc.stoneship.org/>

------
stewbrew
Do you know a way to generate CVs in europass[1] format?

[1]
[http://europass.cedefop.europa.eu/europass/home/vernav/Europ...](http://europass.cedefop.europa.eu/europass/home/vernav/Europass+Documents/Europass+CV.csp)

------
BrandonM
I can upload an HTML template that I created, if anyone is interested. You can
post it on a webpage, or you can use your browser to print to PDF and send it
that way.

------
th
I made a LaTex resume a while back too: <https://github.com/treyhunner/resume>

~~~
cies
where's the pdf?

~~~
th
I've added one now:
<https://github.com/treyhunner/resume/blob/master/resume.pdf>

I hadn't thought to add example output.

~~~
cies
quite nice.. pls have a look at mine:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3016040> (the announcement here on hn)

------
baddox
Perhaps it's just the font, but this and most other Latex resumes scream "I
was made with Latex!" For some jobs, that might buy some geek cred, but I
wanted to make mine less Latexy. What do you think? (Disclaimer: content is
crappy and outdated)

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/712576/thomas_shaddox_resume.pdf>

~~~
aw3c2
I really do not like the italic text. Immediately thought of cheap newspaper
classifieds. Maybe just not make that italic? It is already lighter than the
main headlines so it might be different enough.

Monospace for "internet things" is geeky, looked weird.

Lose the "(primary)" at the cell number unless you add another number.

Bullet points maybe?

"company." as single word in a line is sub-optimal.

"development teams of 2-5." -> "development teams of 2-5 people."

"Email" -> "E-Mail", I am not sure about this.

You silly Amer. wi. al. your abbr. in addr. :)

------
TreyHenninger
Just use indeed for resumes.

<http://www.indeed.com/resumes>

------
splicer
It should be _TeX_ nically feasible to do something of this caliber:
[http://www.1stwebdesigner.com/inspiration/creative-resume-
de...](http://www.1stwebdesigner.com/inspiration/creative-resume-designs/)

And yet, all the TeX resume/CV examples I ever see are fairly boring.

------
diamondhead
I made some search to find TeX resumes in Github 4 months ago, to renew my
resume.

Here you can download my archive:
<http://uploading.com/files/3c95c534/resumes.tar.gz>

It contains pdf and tex versions of the resumes of following people;
elizabrock, mikepark, pavpanchekha, rlipman, rpetti, stuhood

I hope that this archive may help you guys.

------
mittermayr
once done with your resume/cv, do us a favor and try it with our resume
analyzer - it'll tell you a lot of things about the quality/content of your
resume (and other things you might have missed). it's free, and automated.

<http://www.twentypeople.com/public/u/resumeanalyzer>

------
rezscore
This is awesome! We run a resume grading website (<http://rezscore.com> ) and
would love to implement this, could you help us? Email jen /AT/ rezscore \DOT\
com

